# 2014 Oil Plug Repleacement?



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Did you check Rock Auto? Here is a link:2014 CHEVROLET CRUZE 2.0L L4 DIESEL Turbocharged Oil Drain Plug | RockAuto Since they are out of stock, GM Parts Driect GM Parts Direct: Your direct source for Genuine GM Parts | GMPartsDirect.com


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

2014diesel said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Was wondering if someone has a go to replacement for a 2014 diesel cruze, I cant seem to find the thread size so I can make sure what I buy is the proper replacement.


On gmpartsdirect.com , I found p/n 55588255 as the oil drain plug for a 2014 diesel Cruze. But no specs.

Rockauto lists NEEDA 654236 for the 2014 diesel Cruze with specs of M14-1.5 , which seems about right for a drain plug.

Autozone lists several Needa M14-1.5 oil drain plugs, but not the 654236 <head bang>

Anyway, hope this helps.

Doug

.


----------



## 2014diesel (Aug 31, 2016)

plano-doug said:


> On gmpartsdirect.com , I found p/n 55588255 as the oil drain plug for a 2014 diesel Cruze. But no specs.
> 
> Rockauto lists NEEDA 654236 for the 2014 diesel Cruze with specs of M14-1.5 , which seems about right for a drain plug.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input as I was searching around myself I found the m14-1.5 from rock auto as well. Does the head bang really matter? New to this kinda stuff. I dont really care about the type of plug as long as its stronger then the easily stripped current one.


----------



## 2014diesel (Aug 31, 2016)

Just finished the oil change. It seems the M14-1.5 is incorrect as I bought a replacement that size and it didnt work. Went up to a M18-1.5 and fit just find will be watching for leaks for the time being and probably ordering the factory replacement part.


----------



## ezap28ltz (Mar 31, 2013)

It looks like its M18X1.5X20 from the website below

https://www.gmpartsgiant.com/parts-...m=1PL69)&PNC=c639c9e190f48ffae8ae48e97c96ee41








55588255
PLUG, Engine Oil Pan Drain
PLUG,OIL PAN DRAIN(PART OF 34)(M18X1.5X20)(REPLACE GASKET ON DRAIN PLUG WHEN DRAIN PLUG IS REMOVED)


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

2014diesel said:


> Just finished the oil change. It seems the M14-1.5 is incorrect as I bought a replacement that size and it didnt work. Went up to a M18-1.5 and fit just find will be watching for leaks for the time being and probably ordering the factory replacement part.


Sorry about that. I apologize. I went back and checked - Rockauto gave us a bum steer on the M14-1.5.

I now wish I had cross checked gmpartsgiant . I hope this doesn't cause you too much trouble  

Doug

.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I really don't like the stock plug on these becuase of the holes in it. Causes oil to spray in all sort of direction.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Install a drain valve instead of a drain bolt.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> Install a drain valve instead of a drain bolt.


I've thought about it. However, the idea of driving down the road and something knocking it off scares me.


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

BDCCruze said:


> I've thought about it. However, the idea of driving down the road and something knocking it off scares me.


With all the low hanging plastic covering well below the pan. Probably pretty slim. I'm thinking about it. Will have to investigate.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

snowwy66 said:


> With all the low hanging plastic covering well below the pan. Probably pretty slim. I'm thinking about it. Will have to investigate.


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

I've never had problem with the oil drain spraying ewverywhere.

The filter on the other hand.....


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

Snipesy said:


> I've never had problem with the oil drain spraying ewverywhere.
> 
> The filter on the other hand.....


It doesn't really spray everywhere, it just doesn't come out in one solid stream like it should! Why couldn't they just put on a removable plug like it should be?

.And yes I would like to talk to the person who designed that engine! Surely they could find a easier to reach place to put that filter!


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

15CruzeTD said:


> It doesn't really spray everywhere, it just doesn't come out in one solid stream like it should! Why couldn't they just put on a removable plug like it should be?
> 
> .And yes I would like to talk to the person who designed that engine! Surely they could find a easier to reach place to put that filter!


Youre _suppose_ to access it by taking the tire off but ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

I didn't have an issue with the drain plug either - drained out beautifully down into my pan.

Regarding the filter, also didn't have too much of an issue with reaching that, though I'm not sure if it's because the drain gutter is sitting in the garage after it fell off and took out the CV boot. 1/2" drive ratchet with the same 1 1/4" socket (shallow) that I use on the Cobalt's filter cap fit right down there and was easy to loosen the cap. I don't remember if I took the filter out the bottom (I had the aeroshield off) or out the top. It's down there, but it wasn't _too_ bad to get to.


----------



## 15CruzeTD (Oct 23, 2019)

MP81 said:


> I didn't have an issue with the drain plug either - drained out beautifully down into my pan.
> 
> Regarding the filter, also didn't have too much of an issue with reaching that, though I'm not sure if it's because the drain gutter is sitting in the garage after it fell off and took out the CV boot. 1/2" drive ratchet with the same 1 1/4" socket (shallow) that I use on the Cobalt's filter cap fit right down there and was easy to loosen the cap. I don't remember if I took the filter out the bottom (I had the aeroshield off) or out the top. It's down there, but it wasn't _too_ bad to get to.


Yeah my drain gutter fell off too, but I still had the shield on and oil ran everywhere.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

An oil extractor will solve most if not all of the issues with changing the oil on these cars. I plan on installing a magnetic drain plug next oil change and doing extractions from now on.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

15CruzeTD said:


> Yeah my drain gutter fell off too, but I still had the shield on and oil ran everywhere.


I just got a form-a-funnel, so I am hoping I will be able to get that under the filter during the next oil change, so that doesn't happen. Even with leaving the shield on it still made a mess all over the subframe. But getting to, and removing the filter wasn't too bad - at least with the shield off (though I don't remember if having the shield off made a difference there).


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

I just park my rear tires on a couple 2x4 blocks, so just that small 1.5" lift is all I need so the built in oil funnel under the filter drains perfectly through the hole. I also stick a wide funnel in there, through the wheel well, so any that may miss gets caught by the wider mouth of the funnel.

But yeah, the drain plug on the pan has holes in it so when I back it out the oil comes out in 3 or 4 different directions. And because there are holes in the plug there's no way to hold it against the pan and pull it at once, it starts draining like that when it's only backed out a few turns.


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

Magnetic Drain Plug - Thread Size M18 x 1.50


Magnetic Drain Plug - Thread Size M18 x 1.50



www.powerslutracing.com


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Does anyone know how much of these motors are ferrous anyways?


----------



## plano-doug (Jul 1, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Does anyone know how much of these motors are ferrous anyways?


For the gen1 diesel, RPO LUZ, my notes indicate the block is cast iron while the heads are aluminum. I think the gen2 1.6 (LH7) is aluminum for both.

The cranks will be iron based, and bits of the timing and valves will, too.

Doug

.


----------



## dsc cruze (Jun 22, 2020)

Had to pickup a new GM drain bolt and washer. Last garage that changed to oil cranked the plug on.
Doesn't need to be tight enough to start rounding the head trying to get it off.
Back to doing my oil changes (which I do mostly). Nice that here in Canada we have a Dexos2 rated Mobil oil which was on sale at Canadian Tire last month. Picked up a jug cheap.
Going to use my stuck bolt extractors or as the GM Parts guy said, clamp vice grips onto it.

Looked at going aftermarket for the plug but just nothing to be found up here.
Maybe for next change will consider the fumoto drain valve. Had them on vehicles in the past, never had an issue with leaks or damage. Last one I had on was a Subaru WRX, worked like a charm.


----------



## NUMBER2 (May 23, 2019)

I had to weld a rod to the bolt head, break it free, then cut the rod to un thread the bolt on mine due to the "free oil changes first 2 years" mistake I made. There's simply no room to get vise grips or a pipe wrench around the bolt since it's recessed.

I recommend the fumoto valve, as it has worked out great for me the last 80k miles. However, if you go that route, make sure you get the extension. The valve will crash into the oil pan casting before you're able to tighten it up all the way.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

the last free oil change i had at the dealer, they put the plug so that it loosens so it drains out the lil holes in the plug, but then binds up

ive lived with it like for 4yrs, too scared to try to remove it fully, it works as is


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

NUMBER2 said:


> I had to weld a rod to the bolt head, break it free, then cut the rod to un thread the bolt on mine due to the "free oil changes first 2 years" mistake I made. There's simply no room to get vise grips or a pipe wrench around the bolt since it's recessed.
> 
> I recommend the fumoto valve, as it has worked out great for me the last 80k miles. However, if you go that route, make sure you get the extension. The valve will crash into the oil pan casting before you're able to tighten it up all the way.


I had the same problem with it rounding over. I had to take it in to a shop and they used an air chisel to get it to loosen up.


----------

